# Sheltie Grooming Question



## butmom (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a sheltie, Toby: a tricolor, neutered male. Sweet, docile, and a garbage hound with a cast iron stomach! I hve a question on grooming. What should I do with the tight, curly hairs on his haunches? Do I shave, cut, or leave them alone?


----------



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you talking about the skirt on his behind? If so please don't cut it. You can successfully brush out that area by placing the dog on a table or counter with his behind facing you. Slide your hand up from the hock (where the leg bends) to the base of the tail including the tail. Now take a small amount of hair loose from your hand and brush it straight down and repeat this action till you are only holding the tail in your hand. Repeat the same thing on the other leg, then brush the tail.....
If this isn't the part of the dog you are talking about let me know and I'll help you with what ever you need.


----------



## imjennwhoareyou (Sep 10, 2006)

Is he getting clumps of hair that may appear kind of matted? Sometimes double coated dogs get really dense areas of undercoat that can be blown out with a power dryer. Any groomshop should be able to do that for you. There are a few times a year when they get really clumpy and the power blower really works to release all that hair. Assuming that it is undercoat. There aren't alot of cases where I've had to shave spots on shelties.... well except in the armpits and behind the ears..


----------

